# I feel like my puppy is underweight?? Help!



## HankyPanky (Aug 17, 2013)

Hank will be 5 months old on nov. 12th. His weight yesterday was 33.7... is this a normal weight for his age? His vet doesn't seem worried, but they told me to feed him 3 Times a day. I'm not really measuring out his food just yet. He is currently on pedigree lardge breed puppy food. I do plan on switching his food, but what does everyone recommend? Budget friendly please. For now pedigree is good for us, his coat is beautiful, stool is solid. Vet said its fine. But I do want to switch very soon.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about if Hank's weight is normal especially since your vet isn't concerned. For the food, since Hank is doing well on what you are feeding him, then I would keep with that. If you do want to switch, the food I would recommend isn't budget friendly but excellent quality: Solid Gold Wolfcub.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

They all grow at their own rates, but I just weighed my 6 month old pup earlier tonight and he's 40 pounds. I'm not worried at all about his weight.

If he's been seen by a vet, acting healthy, and eating, I wouldn't worry about anything. I'm sure he's fine.

As for the pedigree dog food, it's a terrible kibble. One of the worst on the market. There are much better options out there.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

At 5 months old and 33 pounds (14 kilos) he is underweight (assuming he is of average height). 5 month old GSD boy average weight is 46 pounds (21 kilos). Male GSDS usually stop growing in height around 9 months and fully grown around 3 to 4 years.

I think during this critical stage of growth (2 to 9 months) it is important to 'grow them slowly' but to keep within the average weight range.

I recommend Canidae, I've had great results with this but is pricey so if you are on a budget select any 'grain free' complete dry food with 22-24% protein and 12-14% fat and feed 3/4 dry and 1/4 wet (like chicken, raw meat, can sardines or tuna etc).

Also, always check his poo if it is excessive, too runny, greasy, orange/yellow or pudding like then there is something wrong. Good poo's mean everything is working well!


----------



## HankyPanky (Aug 17, 2013)

This was taken last week.. thanks everyone for the advice. I will look into grain free/other pet food.

Ad for pedigree, I have to disagree. His vet said it was fine and has ni concerns. Because he is healthy, solid stool and healthy coat. Thanks though!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Most vets don't know squat about pet nutrition. Just do a little research about pedigree - it's terrible. A simple google search should come up with plenty of info.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

what a stunning looking boy.


----------



## HankyPanky (Aug 17, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> what a stunning looking boy.


Thank you!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

He looks good to me, what a cute boy... If you want an affordable food that is suppose to be good try Diamond Naturals it's not to bad price wise and supposed to be decent 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HankyPanky (Aug 17, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> He looks good to me, what a cute boy... If you want an affordable food that is suppose to be good try Diamond Naturals it's not to bad price wise and supposed to be decent
> 
> Thank you, I'll look it up!


----------

